# Elon Musk still shooting his mouth off (and other Tesla funnies)



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Pretty amazing that the General Automotive Forum has a dedicated troll thread here.
Whatever does it for you guys... But you do realize this has nothing to do with "automotive".


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

st_o_p said:


> Pretty amazing that the General Automotive Forum has a dedicated troll thread here.
> Whatever does it for you guys... But you do realize this has nothing to do with "automotive".


Newsflash, everyone... Tesla is no longer considered to be an "automotive" company, according to st_o_p.

Where did you read this? In one of Elon's tweets?


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

JamesWWIII said:


> Newsflash, everyone... Tesla is no longer considered to be an "automotive" company, according to st_o_p.
> 
> Where did you read this? In one of Elon's tweets?


Well - I'm not a paid troll so I don't read Elon tweets and repost them on forums. I'm sure whatever he called some scuba diver has nothing to do with cars...

I do drive my Tesla and enjoy it - regardless of who posts what though :thumbup:


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

st_o_p said:


> Well - I'm not a paid troll so I don't read Elon tweets and repost them on forums. I'm sure whatever he called some scuba diver has nothing to do with cars...
> 
> I do drive my Tesla and enjoy it - regardless of who posts what though :thumbup:


Dude, you're complaining about one post out of the many I've made in this thread, which I started just to poke a little fun at Elon and his wondercars.

And if you're a happy Tesla owner, as you claim, I guess I'm wondering why you bothered to stick your head into a thread like this in the first place? It's not as though the title doesn't let you know what you're in for. If you're looking for a place where Tesla owners let everyone on BIMMERFEST know how awesome their battery-powered spaceships are, we've got a thread for that too. Maybe you got lost on your way there?


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

Surprise, surprise...another Tesla selling point turns out to be less than spectacular once you get the car out in the real world...

https://jalopnik.com/people-using-teslas-new-smart-summon-feature-are-alread-1838593877

My fave comment to this article:


> Tesla's marketing is full of conflicting statements. Elon wants to promise the moon but the legal department has to step in and make it clear that you are only getting a picture of the moon and not the actual moon.


Meanwhile, Elon's Tweets continue to get him in hot water...

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-labor/u-s-labor-judge-rules-that-tesla-broke-labor-law-idUSKBN1WD003


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

Uh oh...

https://gizmodo.com/flash-memory-on-some-tesla-cars-is-reportedly-burning-o-1839084282

Hope no one here waxing rhapsodic about their SuperMagicWonderCar™ ends up with a brick sitting in their garage around the 4-year point of ownership.

But don't worry...it's only an $1800 repair. :yikes:


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

JamesWWIII said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/flash-memory-on-some-tesla-cars-is-reportedly-burning-o-1839084282
> 
> ...


Wow this is unexpected. Now is there some way to find out if my non-tech(no Nav) F30 has such flash memory for logging?!?:yikes:


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

JamesWWIII said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/flash-memory-on-some-tesla-cars-is-reportedly-burning-o-1839084282
> 
> ...


How about BMW F30 owners from the first few years with obsolete iDrive software that can't be upgraded due to the limits of the newer hardware? Thousands of dollars to upgrade if it's even possible. Point is Tesla is not the only company to have electronic issues.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Michael Schott said:


> How about BMW F30 owners from the first few years with obsolete iDrive software that can't be upgraded due to the limits of the newer hardware? Thousands of dollars to upgrade if it's even possible. Point is Tesla is not the only company to have electronic issues.


My 2013 F30 iDrive hardware+software still works even it cannot be upgraded.

But this Tesla flash memory wearing out means system down, it is a much bigger problem than no upgrade.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

namelessman said:


> My 2013 F30 iDrive hardware+software still works even it cannot be upgraded.
> 
> But this Tesla flash memory wearing out means system down, it is a much bigger problem than no upgrade.


Agree. The unanswered question is the frequency which is not addressed in the Gizmodo article. I would hope that Tesla steps up and replaces the boards for free and does disable the system log which is eating up the storage space.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

Michael Schott said:


> How about BMW F30 owners from the first few years with obsolete iDrive software that can't be upgraded due to the limits of the newer hardware?


Oh, I don't know...does that "obsolete" iDrive software keep those F30 owners from _driving their cars_?

As usual, the amount of water-carrying for Tesla by a few people around here is absurd. Whataboutism isn't an excuse for poor engineering.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Michael Schott said:


> Agree. The unanswered question is the frequency which is not addressed in the Gizmodo article. I would hope that Tesla steps up and replaces the boards for free and does disable the system log which is eating up the storage space.


There are different types of flashes with different endurance but in general flash does wear out with lots of writes/storing data, so the failure frequency/rate is 100% when the spec'ed number of write is reached.

The other issue is that Tesla probably relies on those extensive logs for diagnostics and tuning BMS and such, plus OTA upload back to Tesla for further analysis, so it is part of their whole system architecture.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

JamesWWIII said:


> Oh, I don't know...does that "obsolete" iDrive software keep those F30 owners from _driving their cars_?
> 
> As usual, the amount of water-carrying for Tesla by a few people around here is absurd. Whataboutism isn't an excuse for poor engineering.


Not meant to be an equivalency in that way. The cost of the fix is the point. No you're not required to update the hardware. But if you want an equivalent, how many F30's have eaten their engines due to the tensioner failing? We don't have a clue as to how many Tesla's have the storage issue but we do know that a new N20 engine is far more than $1800.00.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Michael Schott said:


> Not meant to be an equivalency in that way. The cost of the fix is the point. No you're not required to update the hardware. But if you want an equivalent, how many F30's have eaten their engines due to the tensioner failing? We don't have a clue as to how many Tesla's have the storage issue but we do know that a new N20 engine is far more than $1800.00.


If F30 timing chain issue is caught early, it is parts(timing chains, guide rails, oil chain assembly, tensioner, no oil pump) + labor around $1600-$2000 total at local trusted indies. It may not be bad idea to do "preemptive" maintenance on it.

One system board + flash for $1800 is quite expensive.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

namelessman said:


> If F30 timing chain issue is caught early, it is parts(timing chains, guide rails, oil chain assembly, tensioner, no oil pump) + labor around $1600-$2000 total at local trusted indies. It may not be bad idea to do "preemptive" maintenance on it.
> 
> One system board + flash for $1800 is quite expensive.


All true. The point is we know from here and Bimmerpost at minimum that there are a number of owners that lost engines to failed timing chains. In a perfect world both Tesla and BMW would step up and fix the issues gratis.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Michael Schott said:


> All true. The point is we know from here and Bimmerpost at minimum that there are a number of owners that lost engines to failed timing chains. In a perfect world both Tesla and BMW would step up and fix the issues gratis.


Correct, and consumers/customers really need to be honest with themselves in order to keep these manufacturers accountable and honest.

And it is not just Tesla or BMW, e.g. owners got hit by Honda Earth Dream DI 1.5L turbo engine with oil dilution problem on 2016-2018 Civic/CRV. Honda did issue a recall but does not address the possible engine damage concern(diluted oil has reduced viscosity).


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Michael Schott said:


> But if you want an equivalent, how many F30's have eaten their engines due to the tensioner failing?


If BMW can definitively say timing chain tensioner can fix the problem, it will a $60 DIY or $150 indy fix. The issue is that even if tensioner is fixed, there can be existing damage to plastic rails, chains, and engine that cannot be diagnosed without taking VCG and oil pan off, and those are lots of shop hours.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

So Elon unveiled his new WonderTruck™ with magical unbreakable "metal glass" windows.

It went about as well as you would expect...










Whoops.

The market is reacting about as well as the glass to what some have dubbed "The New Pontiac Aztek", Tesla shares are down 6% on a up day for the overall market.

I saw the truck's design best summed up in a comment on Imgur:










:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh, Elon...

https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-hits-traffic-pylon-with-new-cybertruck-after-1840307783

Never stop, man. :rofl:


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

Now Tesla is just yanking features off pre-owned cars if they feel they've got valid reason...

https://jalopnik.com/tesla-remotely-removes-autopilot-features-from-customer-1841472617

Wonder if this will spark a "coding" market for used Teslas where people can hack their cars and add features that were either removed by one of the company's "updates" or never on the cars to begin with?

Overall, it sounds like a _great _ownership experience. Two thumbs up! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

JamesWWIII said:


> Now Tesla is just yanking features off pre-owned cars if they feel they've got valid reason...
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/tesla-remotely-removes-autopilot-features-from-customer-1841472617
> 
> ...


The car is supposed to be auctioned, and later sold, as-is, correct? If so it will not make sense Tesla can delete feature OTA.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

What happens when a performance car company decides to build an electric car?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

JamesWWIII said:


> What happens when a performance car company decides to build an electric car?


So this graph (if factual) shows that a Model S performance will become a regular Model S(at significant savings) after 5 runs 0-60. Is there a similar test for Model 3 Performance?


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

namelessman said:


> So this graph (if factual) shows that a Model S performance will become a regular Model S(at significant savings) after 5 runs 0-60. Is there a similar test for Model 3 Performance?


No reason to doubt C&D testing, which shows that after just 2 runs, a Model S Performance will become roughly the equivalent of my 440i in terms of 0-60 and 1/4 mile times. After 3 runs, I'd be able to trounce the Tesla. :thumbup:


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

JamesWWIII said:


> What happens when a performance car company decides to build an electric car?


Now you need to add price and range to the graph. The Tesla costs $50,000 less than the Porsche and the Porsche has a 200 mile range compared to a range of 300 miles on the Tesla.

The Taycan looks like an amazing car but is much more of the "technology toy" that you guys constantly accuse all Teslas of being.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

JamesWWIII said:


> No reason to doubt C&D testing, which shows that after just 2 runs, a Model S Performance will become roughly the equivalent of my 440i in terms of 0-60 and 1/4 mile times. After 3 runs, I'd be able to trounce the Tesla. :thumbup:


Ya because that's how people actually drive their cars.... doing back to back high speed runs.

99% of people who own even performance versions of these cars couldn't care less about this kind of "driving".

If you like to hang out at the drag strip then sure, this test is really really vindicating.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

voip-ninja said:


> Ya because that's how people actually drive their cars.... doing back to back high speed runs.
> 
> 99% of people who own even performance versions of these cars couldn't care less about this kind of "driving".
> 
> If you like to hang out at the drag strip then sure, this test is really really vindicating.


My thinking is that the (battery cooling) tech in Porsche is not just for drag strip driving, it can also extend battery life.

Having said that, Porsche probably also plays some tricks by sandbagging the range, and use the extra head room to booster its back-to-back launch spec.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

namelessman said:


> My thinking is that the (battery cooling) tech in Porsche is not just for drag strip driving, it can also extend battery life.
> 
> Having said that, Porsche probably also plays some tricks by sandbagging the range, and use the extra head room to booster its back-to-back launch spec.


I am highly skeptical that Porsche's approach is going to extend the life of the battery, the focus definitely appears to be focused on performance and I imagine Tesla will do something very similar on the next generation roadster.

I doubt Porsche has sandbagged the vehicle range. It's easy to prove that by looking at EPA and other battery efficiency tests that regulatory agencies require. If the performance indicates the Taycan should have much higher range then sure, they might be sandbagging it similar to what Tesla did with Model 3 EPA #s vs their claimed range.

The Taycan looks like an amazing car and most of the people driving it aren't going to be obsessing about the range since this is a performance car that would typically be driven fairly short distances.

Where Taycan owners might start to hit a point of frustration, at least in the US, is the lack of high speed charging infrastructure for it.

Having said all of that if I was in the market for a no holds barred, damn the price performance car the Taycan would absolutely be on my short list.

It still isn't in the same class as the Tesla Model S. The Model S competes with cars like BMW 5 series, Audi A6, etc. The Taycan is basically a pure sports car that happens to have 4 doors, closest thing to it is probably an Audi RS7.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

voip-ninja said:


> Ya because that's how people actually drive their cars.... doing back to back high speed runs.
> 
> 99% of people who own even performance versions of these cars couldn't care less about this kind of "driving".
> 
> If you like to hang out at the drag strip then sure, this test is really really vindicating.


But, but...all I've heard from Tesla fanbois for the last few years is _*MUHZEROTOSIXTYBRO!*_

Now you're telling me that this isn't going to be a bragging point for Muskovites any longer? That all you people are going to be boasting about going forward is your big, long...range?

Yeah...I'll believe that when I start seeing it.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

JamesWWIII said:


> But, but...all I've heard from Tesla fanbois for the last few years is _*MUHZEROTOSIXTYBRO!*_
> 
> Now you're telling me that this isn't going to be a bragging point for Muskovites any longer? That all you people are going to be boasting about going forward is your big, long...range?
> 
> Yeah...I'll believe that when I start seeing it.


No, you found one gas car that is faster than an electric car and you are dancing around like you scored a touchdown.

Cars aren't in same category.
Cars aren't even close to same price.

But hey they're both "cars" right ? I'm surprised you didn't already do this comparison between a performance S and a drag car.

Try comparing apples to apples.

Like BMW 340i or 440i to Tesla Model 3 dual motor... then you can celebrate that after multiple back to back high speed runs the BMW is almost as fast as the Tesla.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

voip-ninja said:


> No, you found one gas car that is faster than an electric car and you are dancing around like you scored a touchdown.
> 
> Cars aren't in same category.
> Cars aren't even close to same price.
> ...


No one is "celebrating" anything (boy, you Muskovites are as defensive and touchy as ever!), but way to neatly avoid my question...

...oh and for someone who just downplayed the idea of Teslas as blazing rockets of straight-line speed (for a couple of pulls, at least), here you are again, boasting about straight-line speed. Thanks for proving my point.

If Elon stans didn't have double-standards, they'd have no standards at all. :tsk:


----------



## mull6 (May 4, 2013)

I***8217;ve driven BMW***8217;s for years and really enjoy driving them, but my wife has a used tesla model s and it is an unbelievable car. I still love my 535i but the tesla is the coolest most fun car to drive in my opinion. All the guys here that are bashing Tesla***8217;s have no idea of how nice of a car they really are and probably most have never driven one. Once you***8217;ve owned one for a while you would understand why so many love them so much. I hate to break it to you haters but tesla is now the ultimate driving machine.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

mull6 said:


> I've driven BMW's for years and really enjoy driving them, but my wife has a used tesla model s and it is an unbelievable car. I still love my 535i but the tesla is the coolest most fun car to drive in my opinion. All the guys here that are bashing Tesla's have no idea of how nice of a car they really are and probably most have never driven one. Once you've owned one for a while you would understand why so many love them so much. I hate to break it to you haters but tesla is now the ultimate driving machine.


Exactly.

The same people who have bashed on the limited range of an electric vehicle for the past 18 months all of a sudden decided that now that Porsche makes an EV the limited range doesn't matter so much.

What it really boils down to is not necessarily a hatred of EVs (although there is some of that) what it's really about is loathing Tesla as a company, their tree-hugging mission statement and their obnoxious CEO.

If BMW enthusiasts walked up to a Tesla Model 3 performance and it had a BMW badge on it and they drove it for an hour they would never shut up about it.


----------



## mull6 (May 4, 2013)

voip-ninja said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The same people who have bashed on the limited range of an electric vehicle for the past 18 months all of a sudden decided that now that Porsche makes an EV the limited range doesn't matter so much.
> 
> ...


Very true there is a lot of hate for Tesla and Elon and I really don't get it. The hate should be for the other auto manufacturers and politicians that have been holding back on making electric vehicles for years. How does a company like Tesla come out of nowhere and make an excellent electric car while the other auto makers which have been producing vehicles for a hundred years but have not come close to making a good EV?

The wife and I have been driving BMW's for almost 20 years and we have been very happy with them. But my wife has now had her Tesla model S for 7 months now and she absolutely loves it and so do I. She says she will only drive a Tesla from now on. She drives a lot and was spending $300 a month on gas, now it costs $100 a month for the added electricity used


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

voip-ninja said:


> If BMW enthusiasts walked up to a Tesla Model 3 performance and it had a BMW badge on it...


I'd say, "Damn, that's one _ugly _BMW!" :rofl:


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

JamesWWIII said:


> I'd say, "Damn, that's one _ugly _BMW!" :rofl:


No, the i3 is the ugly BMW.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

voip-ninja said:


> No, the i3 is the ugly BMW.


You'll get no argument from me on that.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

voip-ninja said:


> If BMW enthusiasts walked up to a Tesla Model 3 performance and it had a BMW badge on it and they drove it for an hour they would never shut up about it.


From previous stats posted on the other Tesla thread, a big chunk of Tesla/Model 3 owners switch from BMW. It surely looks like some of these previous BMW owners do not stop talking about their current Tesla. 

My guess is this same crowd will be the one that cannot stop talking about future BMW EV too.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

namelessman said:


> From previous stats posted on the other Tesla thread, a big chunk of Tesla/Model 3 owners switch from BMW. It surely looks like *some of these previous BMW owners do not stop talking about their current Tesla*.
> 
> My guess is this same crowd will be the one that cannot stop talking about future BMW EV too.


I believe that these threads on Tesla are actually being kept going more by the haters and trolls than the raving owners.:dunno: We don't need to post constantly about it - people post once how happy they are and then go along with their lives. Haters on the other hand keep posting - and getting some responses.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> I believe that these threads on Tesla are actually being kept going more by the haters and trolls than the raving owners.:dunno: We don't need to post constantly about it - people post once how happy they are and then go along with their lives. Haters on the other hand keep posting - and getting some responses.


There is some truth in your assertions. At the same time a Tesla thread on bimmerfest(just like any thread in any online forum) can be also a way to communicate and discuss topics of mutual interest, specifically topics that don't show up/are not welcomed on Tesla forums.


----------



## paranoidroid (Sep 22, 2018)

st_o_p said:


> I believe that these threads on Tesla are actually being kept going more by the haters and trolls than the raving owners.:dunno: We don't need to post constantly about it - people post once how happy they are and then go along with their lives. Haters on the other hand keep posting - and getting some responses.


Yep, most of us have moved on. It's clear to many car enthusiasts where the puck is and these threads mostly just reflect poorly on the active participants. But hey, if it makes them feel better..:dunno:


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

paranoidroid said:


> Yep, *most of us have moved on*. It's clear to many car enthusiasts where the puck is and these threads mostly just reflect poorly on the active participants. But hey, if it makes them feel better..:dunno:


For those who truly feel comfortable and confident of their choices, they won't mind openly discuss the pros and cons. For those who aren't truly comfortable, that is a different story.

And reflecting poorly or otherwise is all relative as usual, as in any polarized discussion these days.


----------



## paranoidroid (Sep 22, 2018)

namelessman said:


> For those who truly feel comfortable and confident of their choices, they won't mind openly discuss the pros and cons. For those who aren't truly comfortable, that is a different story.
> 
> And reflecting poorly or otherwise is all relative as usual, as in any polarized discussion these days.


Last I checked this isn't a pros & cons thread.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

paranoidroid said:


> Yep, most of us have moved on. It's clear to many car enthusiasts where the puck is and these threads mostly just reflect poorly on the active participants. But hey, if it makes them feel better..:dunno:


Almost as poorly as Tesla cult members who feel the need to troll a BMW board telling the same old stories over and over about how superior their shiny electric rocketcars are to the pitifully outdated ICE machines that most of us here still love to own and drive.

But hey, if that makes them feel better about their choice...:dunno:

And yep, you've clearly moved on, as evidenced by your "active participation" in this thread. :rofl:


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

JamesWWIII said:


> shiny electric rocketcars


Hey, at least one of them is headed toward Elon Musk's Mars Colony aboard a SpaceX Falcon rocket!


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

JamesWWIII said:


> Almost as poorly as Tesla cult members who feel the need to troll a BMW board telling the same old stories over and over about how superior their shiny electric rocketcars are to the pitifully outdated ICE machines that most of us here still love to own and drive.
> 
> But hey, if that makes them feel better about their choice...:dunno:
> 
> And yep, you've clearly moved on, as evidenced by your "active participation" in this thread. :rofl:


The irony is that some posters may complain about prices and build quality of their Teslas on Tesla forums, and yet attribute any slight Tesla criticism on BMW(and other) forums as reflecting badly and non-enthusiast and short-selling motivated. 

These cult-like behaviors are not helping to keep Tesla(or any manufacturer) honest.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

JamesWWIII said:


> Almost as poorly as Tesla cult members who feel the need to troll a BMW board telling the same old stories over and over about how superior their shiny electric rocketcars are to the pitifully outdated ICE machines that most of us here still love to own and drive.
> 
> But hey, if that makes them feel better about their choice...:dunno:
> 
> And yep, you've clearly moved on, as evidenced by your "active participation" in this thread. :rofl:


:rofl: Thank you for my Fri funny, This must be the most hilarious post I've seen in a while.
A whole troll thread with meaningless posts intended to rain on Tesla - is apparently Ok. But few actual owners posting from time to time their actual experience - that is evil, "cult members who feel the need to troll". :rofl:

Actually I forgot - accusing others of what one is doing is classic playbook...


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

st_o_p said:


> A whole troll thread with meaningless posts intended to rain on Tesla - is apparently Ok.


Elon Musk does a fine job of raining on Tesla on his own. This thread here on Bimmerfest forums is just a bonus.

Carry on with your "active participation", "trolling", or whatever you want to call it. It's all good.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> But few actual owners posting from time to time their actual experience - that is evil, "cult members who feel the need to troll". :rofl:
> 
> Actually I forgot - accusing others of what one is doing is classic playbook...


Well the actual experience of Tesla owners posted is relatively one-sided too.

E.g. while the Tesla owners themselves celebrate triumphantly after 400-mile round trips to local ski resorts, it is the eye rolling and complaining from passengers in the cars that tell the real stories.

Nonetheless the high-fives and battle cries of the Tesla owners seem to drown out anything and everything else that matters.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

st_o_p said:


> A whole troll thread with meaningless posts intended to rain on Tesla - is apparently Ok.


This thread would indeed be trolling...if this were a Tesla owners forum.

Remind me where you are posting again?

Only members of cults would get as defensive about "meaningless posts" as some of Elon's loyal followers have been in this and other threads on *BIMMER*fest. :rofl:


----------



## paranoidroid (Sep 22, 2018)

st_o_p said:


> :rofl: Thank you for my Fri funny, This must be the most hilarious post I've seen in a while.
> A whole troll thread with meaningless posts intended to rain on Tesla - is apparently Ok. But few actual owners posting from time to time their actual experience - that is evil, "cult members who feel the need to troll". :rofl:
> 
> Actually I forgot - accusing others of what one is doing is classic playbook...


- The many members on Bimmerfest who own BOTH BMW and Tesla = "members of cult."

- Members on bimmerfest who only own one brand of vehicle and feel the need to start a thread like this = "NOT the ones who are being defensive."

:rofl:


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

paranoidroid said:


> - The many members on Bimmerfest who own BOTH BMW and Tesla = "members of cult."
> 
> - Members on bimmerfest who only own one brand of vehicle and feel the need to start a thread like this = "NOT the ones who are being defensive."


So when you claimed just a couple of weeks ago that "most of us have moved on" you weren't referring to yourself, right Captain Defensive? 

Obviously you weren't, because you can't resist the urge to peek at my little thread of Tesla funnies. It clearly bothers you so much that you just can't restrain yourself from being an "active participant".

That's the definition of "members of cult". :rofl:


----------



## wankel boy (Aug 14, 2010)

I drove a Tesla Model S P80. Is that a type of Tesla? I don't even know but it was sick. It was quick but the instantaneous response left more of an impression on me. 

With that said I miss my 335i. There's no Tesla in my future but I could afford another 335i.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

wankel boy said:


> I drove a Tesla Model S P80. Is that a type of Tesla? I don't even know but it was sick. It was quick but the instantaneous response left more of an impression on me.
> 
> With that said I miss my 335i. There's no Tesla in my future but I could afford another 335i.


What is your rationale to pick 335i versus Tesla?


----------



## wankel boy (Aug 14, 2010)

namelessman said:


> What is your rationale to pick 335i versus Tesla?


-I can get an N54 335i for far le$$.
-The engine block seems pretty bulletproof even with mild mods and high mileage
-I still have my JB4, a donut spare, a full size spare, and all the intake blasting tools.
-I know the 335i pretty well mechanically.
-In CA if you have an electric car charging circuit you get a special new meter and I can read between the lines.
-Teslas are Remote Emissions Vehicles but they are sold with an obnoxious "Zero Emissions Vehicle" sticker.
-335i is my childhood dream car, the Grand National, but better.
-I just looooove cleaning those intakes with a walnut blaster.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

wankel boy said:


> I drove a Tesla Model S P80. Is that a type of Tesla? I don't even know but it was sick. It was quick but the instantaneous response left more of an impression on me.
> 
> With that said I miss my 335i. There's no Tesla in my future but I could afford another 335i.


Try Model 3 Tesla.
I liked how it drives a lot better than the S - even though it lacks some luxuries.
With that said - you are comparing Tesla S to BMW 3 - at basically double the price - it's a completely different class vehicle; and then you say you like the 3 better cause it will save you $$ :dunno:


----------



## mull6 (May 4, 2013)

My wife and I have been driving BMW’s for years and have really enjoyed them and have had good luck with dependability. We were both very disappointed when they changed to electric steering, they really dropped the ball there. The feel of the road was one of the best parts of driving a bimmer and they screwed up and made it feel more like a domestic.

M wife has been driving Tesla’s for the last few years and never wants to go back to a gas driven car. She started with a model S and then we traded it in for a newer model 3 and it is a tremendous car. So much fun to drive and so easy to drive.

I still have my 535 and like this car. Ive had this car for over 2 years now and usually I trade in and get a newer bmw but I have not even looked for a newer car. I am going to wait a little longer and get a tesla model S. Once you get used to driving a Tesla it’s like going back in time when driving a gas driven car.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

mull6 said:


> My wife and I have been driving BMW’s for years and have really enjoyed them and have had good luck with dependability. We were both very disappointed when they changed to electric steering, they really dropped the ball there. The feel of the road was one of the best parts of driving a bimmer and they screwed up and made it feel more like a domestic.
> 
> M wife has been driving Tesla’s for the last few years and never wants to go back to a gas driven car. She started with a model S and then we traded it in for a newer model 3 and it is a tremendous car. So much fun to drive and so easy to drive.
> 
> I still have my 535 and like this car. Ive had this car for over 2 years now and usually I trade in and get a newer bmw but I have not even looked for a newer car. I am going to wait a little longer and get a tesla model S. Once you get used to driving a Tesla it’s like going back in time when driving a gas driven car.


It's not all black and white. I still drive both my Tesla (Model 3) and my BMW (535) on a regular basis. And yes - I like the Tesla better in many ways - but each car has things the other car doesn't and when I'm in the Tesla I miss some of the BMW features.

I am a lot more critical of the redesigned Model S. The old Model S can be excused - it was a revolutionary car for its time. The Model 3 can be excused - it's lower-price model and cannot have all features (it's amazing for the price already). But there is no excuse for newly redesigned Model S - by a leading car company and at a price point where it should have all basic luxuries. Lack of HUD, top camera, etc - it's really disappointing. Instead we got the ridiculous yoke, gaming console - like anybody cares, and [email protected] like that. Tesla dropped the ball big time on this one.

Honestly - if I was waiting for someone to produce the perfect car - Tesla is a lot more close. They could easily - but they just refuse to make a real luxury sedan. I don't have much hope for BMW bridging the difference (at this time). So in the end - you'll have to choose your poison.


----------



## mull6 (May 4, 2013)

st_o_p said:


> It's not all black and white. I still drive both my Tesla (Model 3) and my BMW (535) on a regular basis. And yes - I like the Tesla better in many ways - but each car has things the other car doesn't and when I'm in the Tesla I miss some of the BMW features.
> 
> I am a lot more critical of the redesigned Model S. The old Model S can be excused - it was a revolutionary car for its time. The Model 3 can be excused - it's lower-price model and cannot have all features (it's amazing for the price already). But there is no excuse for newly redesigned Model S - by a leading car company and at a price point where it should have all basic luxuries. Lack of HUD, top camera, etc - it's really disappointing. Instead we got the ridiculous yoke, gaming console - like anybody cares, and [email protected] like that. Tesla dropped the ball big time on this one.
> 
> Honestly - if I was waiting for someone to produce the perfect car - Tesla is a lot more close. They could easily - but they just refuse to make a real luxury sedan. I don't have much hope for BMW bridging the difference (at this time). So in the end - you'll have to choose your poison.


Yes you make some good points for the price the S could definitely use some improvements and I agree that the 3 is a great car for the money. I would love to have the interior of a BMW on my model S and HUD but will have to live with what my 2018 comes with. But both my wife and I are so used to the way these cars drive we don’t plan on going back to ice vehicles.


----------



## Lee510 (11 mo ago)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman! I’m also a member on a couple BMW motorcycle forums. They are BMW specific. When someone comes in saying how something is better than a BMW motorcycle, they usually get invited to go to that forum.


----------

